# Hunter style shoes... any info please



## POLLDARK (26 October 2012)

My young horse is inclined to pull off his front shoes by over reaching (being short backed). The shoes have nearly 1/2 inch showing at the heel of the hoof which I think is allowing him to tread on them & pull them off, despite wearing over reach boots.. Hunter shoes are a different design & do not have the extra at the heel so I would like to give them ago provided there are no bad affects. Any feedback would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Jnhuk (26 October 2012)

Speak to your farrier - when we went without telling him and lost two shoes whilst out. When he came back to put them on later in the week, I was promptly told that I should have informed him so he would have shod him differently!


----------



## JenHunt (27 October 2012)

I agree, speak to your farrier, they should be able to shoe appropriately for your horse and the work he'll be doing.

My farrier does put shoes on Ron that have less heel, to help prevent them being pulled off, but actually he says a lot of it comes down to the fitness and balance of the horse, and so a young, inexperienced horse is more likely to pull his shoes off as he's not necessarily as quick to move his feet out of the way... 

one possible problem with shoeing a horse short at the heel is that they could develop corns, but a good farrier would be able to prevent this, and/or deal well with them if they do develop.


----------



## POLLDARK (27 October 2012)

Many thanks for your input, I needed some info to put to the farrier when I next see him.


----------

